# Can I freeze dandelion blooms?



## Rodnboro (Feb 24, 2011)

Dandelions are blooming in south Georgia. Do I need to pick all of the blooms that I'll need at one time, or can I pick a few at the time while storing them in the freezer. There aren't many blooms available yet. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

Rodnboro said:


> Dandelions are blooming in south Georgia. Do I need to pick all of the blooms that I'll need at one time, or can I pick a few at the time while storing them in the freezer. There aren't many blooms available yet. Thanks.



There's just something wrong with this thread. Last news I heard about Georgia was big time ice storms and Atlanta was in a state of emergency. Tonight we have storm warnings with up to 12" of snow in the next 18 hours. Now here you are talking about dandelions blooming. Next you're going to tell us about the girls sun bathing next door around the pool. Dang I think I'm jealous big time.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2011)

Short answer is YES
Compress the flowers minus the green and freeze till you have enough


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, its exactly the way I did mine. Picking them all at once would kill you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 24, 2011)

No girls sun bathing yet but close. The temps have been in the high 70's this week and last. However, it does this every year. Warm up for a few weeks and then freeze again before summer and kill all buds and blooms.


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 24, 2011)

Rodnboro said:


> Dandelions are blooming in south Georgia. Do I need to pick all of the blooms that I'll need at one time, or can I pick a few at the time while storing them in the freezer. There aren't many blooms available yet. Thanks.



More snow in this weekends forecast. Wish I lived in an area where the dandelions are blooming in February.


----------



## Luc (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no way you can pick enough dandelions for making a large batch of wine in one session.

So indeed freeze them.
You will need about 75 gram dandelions for 1 liter wine.
That makes 150 flowers for 1 liter !!!

I pick them and put them in lots of 75 gram in zip-lock bags and freeze them.
This way I know exactly how much wine I can make as each zip-lock bag represents enough flowers for 1 liter.

The will hold in the freezer for many months.

You can find my recipe here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/paardenbloemenwijn-dandelion-wine.html

And a really good dandelion-strawberry wine here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/04/paardenloem-aardbeien-wijn-dandelion.html

Luc


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to your dandelion wine link? and could not find your recipe. I wish I knew how but it takes me to city profile page and I do not know where to go from there. Is it the right link?


----------

